# Getting ready for Christmas.



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww, cute! They both look very festive.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL the cat in the tree is why my cat is not allowed anywhere near our living room until after Christmas. Harley is cute and festive.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Booger is obsessed w/ the tree. It's in a separate closed off room and he comes running everytime he hears the door open.


----------

